# Hows the Fluke?Summer Flounder catching in Atlantic City



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Getting in on a get together work trip to Atlantic City, not sure which boat it is we are going to but, I was just trying to get a running report on the catches for Fluke/Summer Flounder run down that way. 

:fishing:


----------

